# weight pull club



## chriscar (Jan 23, 2010)

member is online

Gone but not forgotten

Joined: Aug 2006
Posts: 3,770
Location: sunny sheffield uk
Karma: 0
[ Exalt | Smite ] Re: Our wp events
« Reply #14 Today at 5:34pm »

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello fellow Canine enthusiasts.
We are the Players Club UK ,The founders of the players club brought the sport from the USA in 2005, spending time both in the USA with the best of the best-and in this country developing the sport and promoting canine weight pull, we cordially invite you to join us with your dogs, to train and take part in sanctioned weight pull events.
The Players Club are affiliated to the United Pulling Federation, and as such also offer the chance for your charges to gain internationally recognized titles in this sport.
Within the club we have a number of types of dogs including American Bulldogs, Jack Russel's, Collies, Malamutes, Staffies, Olde Tyme Bulldogs and many others.
We also have qualified judges, under the UPF within the club , and our founder members include the current president of the UPF a world wide weight pull organization.
The training with us will give you access to many years of experience and success within this sport- with many of the Club members having dogs with both national and international titles and records.
Moreover and perhaps more importantly, the regime of training and conditioning with our sport has benefits to much more than just weight pull.
Our main training ground is in Sheffield, but we attend as many national events as possible sharing our sport with the wider dog world, as soon as possible we also hope to have a base in the London area- and look to hold events ourselves nationwide.
If you would like any further information you can contact us through our website on;

http://www.playersclubuk.com/about.html


----------



## The guvnor (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi how do I go about entering some weight pull compations thanks in advance


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

This is an extremely old thread and I very much doubt the OP is around any more. Have you tried googling your question?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

OP hasn't been online since March 2010.

:Locktopic


----------

